# Comfort While Working



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

In our line of work, we do a lot of bending, stooping, reaching, etc., I have comfort issues with my briefs bunching up and pulling in sensitive areas. Has anyone investigated the option fo wearing silk panties while finishing in the interests of improved comfort and performance?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I will speak for us all and say no we havent, But you feel free to try it, And i will speak for us all again, We dont want to know the results. A bit like taking a sh!t while eating with no shirt on........We dont care, Most of us here arnt actually [email protected] idiots by the way.


----------



## DirtyMudder (Jun 23, 2012)

Perhaps a ball-bra would be more suitable than women's underwear. Or, perhaps you would also prefer to switch to high-heels and a purse over stilts and a nail-pouch. :yes:

http://youtu.be/eg_qjUuh1aU


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

well not a solution, but a new type of shirt to wear:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Get yourself some sliding shorts/compression shorts..... problem solved.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Powder it up. corn starch or baby powder...helps a lot


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

anti-monkey butt


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya you could have worded that a little better CatD7...
Panties? Really!? Couldn't say boxers? Or briefs?
Or anything but panties!? At least you didn't say thongs! :laughing:

I usually don't have comfort issues while working too much, but when I go for a jog I know what you mean.
If you go to any type of running room, or sportscheck or footlocker or stores like that, look in the running section and they sell under garments that help. I use these for when I go running :thumbsup:
http://www.shop.runningroom.com/product_info.php?cPath=81_82_50&products_id=4454&languages_id=1


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't have the problems you speak of, I am gifted/cursed with very, very small man-parts.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I don't have the problems you speak of, I am gifted/cursed with very, very small man-parts.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


>


Laugh all you like, I'm comfortable with my rodent sized genitalia.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Laugh all you like, I'm comfortable with my rodent sized genitalia.


Haha! That made me laugh bro.
At least you're honest.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

_ I once knew of a company named WELL HUNG DRYWALL but that was many moons ago._


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

on a more serious note. yes my undies bunch all the time when wearing tool belts. i hate it. its just one more reason for me to finish getting that board on the wall so i can drop the belt and start taping.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> on a more serious note. yes my undies bunch all the time when wearing tool belts. i hate it. its just one more reason for me to finish getting that board on the wall so i can drop the belt and start taping.


Yeah, and on a more serious note, I'm hung like a barnacle.

http://guyism.com/humor/animals-with-the-largest-genitals.html


----------



## West (Aug 9, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Or anything but panties!? At least you didn't say thongs! :laughing:


Whats wrong with a thong or Gstring, I wear them all the time and they are the most comfortable of all


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

West said:


> Whats wrong with a thong or Gstring, I wear them all the time and they are the most comfortable of all



You are just a wierdo.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya you could have worded that a little better CatD7...
> Panties? Really!? Couldn't say boxers? Or briefs?
> Or anything but panties!? At least you didn't say thongs! :laughing:
> 
> ...


 
I'm looking at some soft, shiny, silky options.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> I'm looking at some soft, shiny, silky options.


That exact pair man! I'm telling you. I use them for running.
They are soft, shiny and silky. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I'm looking at some soft, shiny, silky options.


 Your just a weirdo!:yes:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

On a serious note, if the aforementioned ailment is an issue for you, I recommend compression shorts or something similar like PT linked to. Also, there is a reason athletes wear jock straps.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

fr8train said:


> On a serious note, if the aforementioned ailment is an issue for you, I recommend compression shorts or something similar like PT linked to. Also, there is a reason athletes wear jock straps.


 
I hear that Rosie O'Donnel wears a jockstrap.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

So a thread about underwear eh,, Well ok then that's it for me.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

My girlfriend bought me a silky satiny g string this weekend. So, I have that to look forward to wearing this for monday.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> My girlfriend bought me a silky satiny g string this weekend. So, I have that to look forward to wearing this for monday.:thumbsup:


Are you sure she just didn't catch you wearing her silky g string?
No wonder she seemed distant :jester:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Are you sure she just didn't catch you wearing her silky g string?
> No wonder she seemed distant :jester:


 
No, there is no way I could fit in hers, plus it would be bizare. She bought a mens string especially for me.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> No, there is no way I could fit in hers, plus it would be bizare. She bought a mens string especially for me.


Ya....that's what would be bizare...:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm going to wear one of these this summer, A Scottish man dress:thumbup:
Lets see the safety inspectors b1tch about that


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I feel sorry for 2Buck Jnr if you are on the scaffold.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Maybe this is what Catd7 will be wearing monday.


----------



## FingerLakesAcoustics (Nov 23, 2012)

Lmao. With me just joining this site, ive been looking thru the blogs and haha"issues at hand"!! and quite frankly any weathered "craftsman" if theres any on here isnt gonna give away trade secrets. My dad still claims i owe a penny a foot for life!! But your question is ausome, and your silk panties curiosity is worth a try. Hell ive pondered the idea of wearing a gag ball around the job. haha.lets be honest we stare at walls all day. we think of wierd things!!my brother calls himself boardtrash for godsake.. heres one that will get u imagining. two drywall finishers that are working partners, but they are also "life" partners and not shy to show it!!....your there in the distance workin along, and u notice them whispering and muttering queer giggles towards each other looking at U, smiling- always watchin ya. when they pull joint compound they always moan so u hear it..haha....hilarious. but F***** up


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Merry xmas CatD7 :thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

. I know the painter on my other job wears panties but he also likes Peter. For gods sakes go to a high end MENS clothing store and get some silk boxers or briefs. Try Ralph Lauren, Banana republic, or Gap. They all have outlets and can be found online. Then again if you want to wear womens panties who am i to judge


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> I'm looking at some soft, shiny, silky options.


Last time I wore loose fitting boxers my downstairs junk got caught under my butt as I slide off my car seat when getting out of my Van, hurt like hell, only tight brief's for me from now on.

If ya circumcised I'd be wary of silky underpants, you'll be getting a boner every five minutes


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Last time I wore loose fitting boxers my downstairs junk got caught under my butt as I slide off my car seat when getting out of my Van, hurt like hell, only tight brief's for me from now on.
> 
> If ya circumcised I'd be wary of silky underpants, you'll be getting a boner every five minutes


Silkys drive you mad, Worsed nut crunching dam things ever, They have no give, I tryed a pair years ago, Lasted one day, The mrs got some sheets once too, Lasted one night, The top covers kept slipping off and so did the pillow, Awful dam things.


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

So a guy who goes by CatD7 wears a silk thong, don't buy it. Cowboy up, your not hung that big. I will never look at a dozer operator the same now, Thanks.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Silkys drive you mad, Worsed nut crunching dam things ever, They have no give, I tryed a pair years ago, Lasted one day, The mrs got some sheets once too, Lasted one night, The top covers kept slipping off and so did the pillow, Awful dam things.


 That reminded me of something that happened when I was a kid. My mother got some satin sheets for their bed. That night my dad takes a run and jump into bed and next thing he knows he is on the ground on the other side of the room:yes:. Apparantly they are very slippery.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

If its all THAT bad why not try greasing up with Neosporin....no friction....No I haven't done it but with all the crazy posts I figured wtf


----------



## Tradesman (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, you might try here:

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...xers-mens-briefs/mens-boxers-mens-briefs.aspx

They also have "Ballroom Jeans", and other practical workwear.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been wearing the same 4 pairs of long johns for the last 2 years...
My Wife bought me 6 new pairs this week...I tell ya...There's just no words.....I'm the happiest man on the universe right now!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I've been wearing the same 4 pairs of long johns for the last 2 years...
> My Wife bought me 6 new pairs this week...I tell ya...There's just no words.....I'm the happiest man on the universe right now!!! LOL!!!


 thats cause she wants hers back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

http://ca.icebreaker.com/Underwear-Baselayer/mens-underwear-baselayer,en,sc.html

I've been wearing merino shirts, long underwear, and socks for a while now and recently got a couple pair of merino boxer briefs so quite often the only thing touching my skin came from a kiwi sheep!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

saskataper said:


> http://ca.icebreaker.com/Underwear-Baselayer/mens-underwear-baselayer,en,sc.html
> 
> I've been wearing merino shirts, long underwear, and socks for a while now and recently got a couple pair of merino boxer briefs so quite often the only thing touching my skin came from a kiwi sheep!


I have one of their tops, I wear it when fishing in the colder months. They are great, warm and very light:thumbsup:.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

And you can wear them for days and they wont stink


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

saskataper said:


> http://ca.icebreaker.com/Underwear-Baselayer/mens-underwear-baselayer,en,sc.html
> 
> I've been wearing merino shirts, long underwear, and socks for a while now and recently got a couple pair of merino boxer briefs so quite often the only thing touching my skin came from a kiwi sheep!


And the scary thing is I worked for 13 years with sheep wool and pelts......I might have handled the wool touching your junk


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought a Blutooth headset yesturday, makes answering the phone and reading texts (listening) easier ,when my hands are covered in mud. Sending them's a bit more tricky though with my Kiwi accent.

And a PlasterX nailbag , which looked pretty good in the shop but by the time I tightened it enough so that it didn't slip down around my ankles I found I could no longer bend over , the pockets are tighter and higher than my old leather nail bag, only cost $50 though so can't complain, it'll do for round the house


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

saskataper said:


> http://ca.icebreaker.com/Underwear-Baselayer/mens-underwear-baselayer,en,sc.html
> 
> quite often the only thing touching my skin came from a kiwi sheep!


As 2Buck would say though "Nothing beats a real live sheep" :whistling2:


----------

